# s/kłamać vs. okłam(yw)ać



## cpuzey1

Witam 

Czy jest jakaś róźnica w znaczeniu pomiędzy kłamać/skłamać i okłamać/okłamywać?


----------



## Programmer

_Kłamać/skłamać_ są nieprzechodnie, a _okłamać/okłamywać_  przechodnie.
_Kłamać/okłamywać_ są niedokonane, a _skłamać/okłamać_ dokonane.

Kłamał.
Okłamywał mnie.
Skłamał.
Okłamał mnie.

Kłamał mnie.
Skłamał mnie.
Okłamał.

Okłamywał. - tutaj mam drobną wątpliwość. Nie wiem czy to jest poprawne, ale wydaje mi się, że native w akcie desperacji zastosowałby to w "wyliczance grzechów".

- Co on ci takiego zrobił?
- Krzyczał, ignorował, okłamywał... (normalnie byłoby: krzyczał na mnie, ignorował mnie, okłamywał mnie; tutaj obiekt jest chyba przyjmowany w domyśle).

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Thomas1

Można powiedzieć: 'kłamać komuś' lub 'kłamać przed kimś'.
  1. Kłamie żonie, że musi teraz dłużej zostawać w pracy.
  1a Kłamie przed żoną, że musi teraz dłużej zostawać w pracy.
  2. Okłamuje żonę, że musi teraz dłużej zostawać w pracy.

  Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że jeśli wspominamy okłamywaną osobę, to zdanie nr 2 jest najczęściej używane. Co do różnicy między 'kłamać' a 'okłamać' to wydaje mi się, że 1 kładzie większy nacisk na samo kłamstwo, np: _że musi teraz zostawać dłużej w pracy_, a 2 na osobę, której nie mówi się prawdy, np: _żonę_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Można powiedzieć: 'kłamać komuś' lub 'kłamać przed kimś'.
> 1. Kłamie żonie, że musi teraz dłużej zostawać w pracy.
> 1a Kłamie przed żoną, że musi teraz dłużej zostawać w pracy.
> 2. Okłamuje żonę, że musi teraz dłużej zostawać w pracy.
> 
> Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że jeśli wspominamy okłamywaną osobę, to zdanie nr 2 jest najczęściej używane. Co do różnicy między 'kłamać' a 'okłamać' to wydaje mi się, że 1 kładzie większy nacisk na samo kłamstwo, np: _że musi teraz zostawać dłużej w pracy_, a 2 na osobę, której nie mówi się prawdy, np: _żonę_.


 Okłamywać: jest to odrębny aspekt - frekwentatywny lub repetytywny(robić coś regularnie, często, powtarzać wielokrotnie), podobnie jak 
wykrzykiwać, wyłamywać, wyczerpywać.
Tworzy się tylko od niewielu czasowników. Jest "podaspektem" aspektu dokonanego.
Nie należy mylić z aspektem przeszłym habitualnym (mieć zwyczaj coś robić w przeszłości):
siadywać, pisywać, czytywać, bywać, chadzać, pijać (nie znajduję więcej, chyba to wszystkie), który jest "podaspektem" aspektu niedokonanego.


----------



## BezierCurve

> siadywać, pisywać, czytywać, bywać, chadzać, pijać


 
_Grywać, mawiać, jadać _i może jeszcze kilka innych.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> _Grywać, mawiać, jadać _i może jeszcze kilka innych.


 Chyba już się zbliżamy do kompletu.


----------



## BezierCurve

Spróbujmy więc:

_bijać_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Spróbujmy więc:
> 
> _bijać_.


 widywać


----------



## BezierCurve

Sypiać.

A co zrobimy z _popalać_ i _powiadać_?


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Sypiać.
> 
> A co zrobimy z _popalać_ i _powiadać_?


 Popalać należy do innej kategorii, razem z popijać, pogrywać, po(d)czytywać, podśpiewywać. Są to czasowniki, które opisują czynność wykonywaną częściowo, na małą skalę. W ich istocie nie jest wykonywanie zwyczajowe, chociaż można ich użyć w podobnym znaczeniu. 
Jeżeli chodzi o 'powiadać', to mam wątpliwości. Mamy już typowy czasownik zwyczajowy 'mawiać', a powiadać ma nietypowy dla czasowników zwyczajowych przedrostek po-, który ma różne funkcje. Raczej nie zaliczyłbym go do tej samej klasy.


----------



## BezierCurve

OK, dodajmy jeszcze "miewać":

bijać, bywać, chadzać, czytywać, grywać, jadać, mawiać, pijać, pisywać, siadywać, sypiać, widywać.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> OK, dodajmy jeszcze "miewać":
> 
> bijać, bywać, chadzać, czytywać, grywać, jadać, mawiać, pijać, pisywać, siadywać, sypiać, widywać.


 'Bijać' jest tu nowe, pozostałe byłu już wspomniane wcześniej.


----------



## BezierCurve

No i w końcu zapomniałem dodać "_miewać_"...

Bijać, bywać, chadzać, czytywać, grywać, jadać, mawiać, miewać, pijać, pisywać, siadywać, sypiać, widywać.

PS. _Bijać_ dodaliśmy 3-go marca.


----------



## BezierCurve

Wracając do tematu... jest jeszcze _prowadzać_ i _sadzać (?), _co czyni razem 15_:_

Bijać, bywać, chadzać, czytywać, grywać, jadać, mawiać, miewać, pijać, pisywać, prowadzać, sadzać (?), siadywać, sypiać, widywać.


----------

